# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo bonito fundo sembrado con tara en producción

## Alper

Amigos: 
Tengo a la venta un bonito fundo, cuyas carcterísticas son la siguientes:  *Area:* 05 has. *Ubicación:* Provincia de Chepén, Dpto. de La Libertad., cerca de la carretera Panamericana. *Situación Legal:* Inscrito en Reg. Públicos, libre de gravámenes. *Abastecimiento de agua:* Pozo propio,electrobomba, agua de buena calidad, y además     cuenta con agua de riego superficial. *Energía Eléctrica:* Acometida en media tensión, transformador própio. *Cultivo instalado:* 4.5 Has de Tara, 2.5 años de edad. *Sistema de riego:* Tecnificado por manguera y microtubo. *Construcciones:* Amplia casa de campo, casa de guardián, corrales para ganado vacuno
                      y caballos. *Clima:* Excelente para el cultivo de Tara y crianza de animales.
           Abundantes insumos en la zona para granja, establo ó cualquier actividad agropecuaria.
Preguntar por cualquier información adicional.Temas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Vendo empresa con Fundo de 47.5 ha en Motupe, Lambayeque Fundo de sacha inchi - traspaso o vendo Vendo fundo agricola en pisco

----------


## kikilin

Hola Alper, espero no sea muy tarde, pero estoy interesado en tu terreno, si puedes envíame la información respecto al precio y la ubicación exacta para visitarlo a mi correo entablot@hotmail.com , Gracias

----------


## Alper

El predio ya fué vendido.
Hay otros similares.
Saludos.

----------

